# hello again



## Erik H (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello again all.

I am wondering if anyone knows where I could go to look up any videos/documents on bokken combat, (besides youtube)?  I cannot seem to stay away from it and read a pretty good article recently so I am once again wanting to take up the sword, so to speak. As always thanks for replies.

Erik H


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello Erik,
  I'm afraid that there is no such thing as "bokken combat". The best that you could hope for would be kids playing with sticks (whacky smacks!) on YouTube. Your most advantagious way to proceed would be to let us know the name of the city in which you live, and perhaps someone here will know of a legitimate sword arts dojo to which you could apply and perhaps learn proper swordsmanship.

  Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Erik H (Jan 11, 2007)

okay, maybe combat may have been a little bit vague.  basically I am looking for two man sparring with bokken.  I found one on youtube that looked pretty old but the techniques were what I was looking for.  Thanks for the reply anyway.

Erik H


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Erik,
  Thanks for the clarification, but I'm afraid the answer is still the same. If you're going to invent something to play with, then simply work out something that you think looks good. That's what is done for movie sword fights. If you really wish to learn what you're doing, then my advice is still sound.

  Good luck.


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with PGSmith.  

You may also want to look for a Filipino Martial Arts school in your area.  FMAists use rattan sticks instead of bokkens, but nearly all of the stickwork translates to the blade.


----------



## Erik H (Jan 13, 2007)

well, unlike any type of sword art class, I actually have some experience and training in kali/escrima so that might be better.  But thanks for the replies.

Erik H


----------

